# Free $5 Petco Rewards Coupon (Facebook Required)



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

GAH I always just tell them my phone number. Guess I'll have to go buy something to get my reward =/


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I do the same thing. If you don't have your Petco reward number, don't waste your time...you have to enter it after the game to get your $5.


----------



## nguymi (Jan 18, 2012)

cool thanks!


----------



## Polarize (Jul 17, 2011)

Nubster said:


> I do the same thing. If you don't have your Petco reward number, don't waste your time...you have to enter it after the game to get your $5.


You can make an account, get membership and then get a Petco Rewards number right after joining. (It's an option after you play the game.)


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool, just got my 5.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Totally owned that game. 

$5 reward here I come!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Got about $450 in my game "cart." Booyah!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I know. I got up to $25 reward dollars and I was like: "AM I GETTING $25 INSTEAD OF $5!??!?!"


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Got mine, thanks.  I'll put that with a $4 mfr coupon and my doggies $18 bag of food (5 pounds!) comes down to $11 with tax. woohoooo


----------



## BrianBSHS (Mar 7, 2012)

I played, but it never asked for any rewards number, I don't think I did it right. 
probably too old


----------

